# subs suffolk cty ny



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Taking names & numbers for potential subs. I have commercial work in Suffolk from Huntington to Shirley and may have a huge ctr in ne Suffolk...depending on how much work comes in I will be needing shovelers plowers and possibly someone w a payloder for contract...at least a bobcat

call me or email your info or pm
[email protected]
516-250-3528


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Lets talk. Have anything you need. Sanders, trucks, material, skiders, pushers. payup


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

I got trucks available also. 631-673-7050. I am in Huntington


----------

